# the saddist thing you will ever read.



## DeclanAndAmy

woke up this morning to find our rat had escaped and got into our beardie's tank through an air vent, our two female beautiful citrus sub adult beardie's had been malled over night, the rat had bit both their faces right out and bit their tails out. the most disgusting thing i had ever seen.
it broke our hearts, we will miss them forever, they were so happy they were always jumping about, cant believe something would do this for no reason, we are going to give all our rats to our local farm as we can't look at them the same, really cant believe this happened just 4 hours ago.
be careful if you have these sort of animals, i would never have imagined this to happen, but it did.

miss you forever beardies, hope your in a great place, and im so sorry this happened to you. xxx


----------



## JustJack

OMG.... Im so sorry for you..
R>I>P little beardies :'(


----------



## HABU

set some rat traps...


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

they were meant to be for the snakes, just getting rid of them now! spoke to the farm and they said that they would just kill them so, just going to put an ad up for them, dont know what to do with the babys, they need to be hand fed with milk now.


----------



## HABU

i have always had issues with rats... i don't like them... don't want to like them either.... they bite to the bone... kill people.


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

sure are! i don't like them at all either, they were just food for snakes! they are the lowest animals ever!


----------



## SteFANNY162

Rats can actually be fantastic animals they have lovely personalities & give you kisses,


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

well they have wrecked my home, killed two of my beautiful pets for no reason whatsoever, they chew all the cables, all the sideboards, the doors. they bite when we go in to clean and feed them. im sure some of them do make wonderful pets but in this case, they are disgusting!


----------



## JustJack

I never knew rats were such s*** heads!!
I would personaaly drop them off a great height!! :2thumb:

Just joking!


----------



## Adambrogan

if i found a rat had done that to my beardies i would take it into the garage and stamp on its head, not even kidding

if it makes you feal any better il make a video of my spec caimen feeding on its weekly rat lol


----------



## JustJack

^^^^^^^^Now i would like to see that!


----------



## bobby

Rats are predators. The best place for a rat is in a snakes belly :2thumb:


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x

DeclanAndAmy said:


> well they have wrecked my home, killed two of my beautiful pets for no reason whatsoever, they chew all the cables, all the sideboards, the doors. they bite when we go in to clean and feed them. im sure some of them do make wonderful pets but in this case, they are disgusting!


I'm sorry for your loss and it's terrible what happened, but maybe the rats felt threatened and that's why they attacked. Rodents chew things, that's in their nature... it doesn't make them disgusting and they don't ask to be kept as pets by humans. 
You aren't treating them like pets so you can't expect them to be perfect and not bite you.
This is a horrible accident and not the rats fault. R.I.P poor beardies.


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

Adambrogan said:


> if i found a rat had done that to my beardies i would take it into the garage and stamp on its head, not even kidding
> 
> if it makes you feal any better il make a video of my spec caimen feeding on its weekly rat lol



haha well we fed it to the snakes as soon as we found it, little shit! ooooooh my god, do you have crocs? wow, that is absolutely amazing i love they animals!! where do you keep them?


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

Trootle said:


> I never knew rats were such s*** heads!!
> I would personaaly drop them off a great height!! :2thumb:
> 
> Just joking!


no i would haha! they are the worst creatures ever! :notworthy:


----------



## JustJack

Wanna see that caiman eat a rat though\! Im sure it would make us all feel better |:2thumb:


----------



## connor 1213

SteFANNY162 said:


> Rats can actually be fantastic animals they have lovely personalities & give you kisses,


:2thumb:


----------



## SirSlithers

I'm very sorry about your beardies, how the hell did the rat get into the viv? This could well be a vital piece of info to stop anybody else having this happen.


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

*Rats*



sir slithers said:


> I'm very sorry about your beardies, how the hell did the rat get into the viv? This could well be a vital piece of info to stop anybody else having this happen.



On The Beardie tank there are 3 50mm air vents 2 which are covered by plastic caps one which is running the cables through these are at the top off the tank on the back, so when the rat climbed in there was no escape for anything as the tank was shut from the front. it was such a shame :-(


----------



## hazza12

rats are horid we had the same thing but was a herman tortoise and it had all its feet we had the tortoise put to sleep and put a rat trap down surly anuf 5 mins later the rats was dead 
my mum has bin bitten on the finger and had to go to a and e for stitches 
not nice animals!


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

hazza12 said:


> rats are horid we had the same thing but was a herman tortoise and it had all its feet we had the tortoise put to sleep and put a rat trap down surly anuf 5 mins later the rats was dead
> my mum has bin bitten on the finger and had to go to a and e for stitches
> not nice animals!


couldn't agree more!!! oh god, really sorry that must have been terrible to see that! 
yeah i would never touch a rat just cause they bite, they cause a lot of hassle, but your mum won't go near one again, i wouln't x


----------



## hazza12

yh there horid little :censor:
i told her about this thread and she felt for you i do aswell as iv bin there so sorry mate 

R.I.P to them


----------



## Zoo-Man

Sorry, but basically this is no-ones fault but your own! Rats are expert escape artists, so their housing should have been secure. Same goes for your Beardies viv, it should have been secure enough to keep them inside (as well as the heat) & other animals out! You cant blame the rat for your failings! Rats are prey animals, & when cornered by a predator, they will fight for their lives. Many a snake has been killed by idiots who feed live rats to them. Basically you shoudln't have obtained rats if you don't like them & obviously can't house them properly.

As for the sickos saying "I'd stamp on the rats head" etc, grow up!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Sorry, but basically this is no-ones fault but your own! Rats are expert escape artists, so their housing should have been secure. Same goes for your Beardies viv, it should have been secure enough to keep them inside (as well as the heat) & other animals out! You cant blame the rat for your failings! Rats are prey animals, & when cornered by a predator, they will fight for their lives. Many a snake has been killed by idiots who feed live rats to them. Basically you shoudln't have obtained rats if you don't like them & obviously can't house them properly.
> 
> As for the sickos saying "I'd stamp on the rats head" etc, grow up!


exactly! would also be interested to know what happened to the poor things before you got them as I have had a fair few rats and none have bitten me even the rescues i got that had been treated awfully. just because this is a reptile site and rats are food for a fair few of the species on here doesnt mean they are any less of an animal, with feelings and they can feel pain. Yes its sad what happened to your beardies but ive had a beardie and rats many years and never had this happen because all of my animals are kept securely. would you react like this and want to stamp on your dogs head if had hurt one of the beardies (dno if you have a dog its an example)

ETA this really is the saddest thing i have read in a while , but only due to the attitude of some towards species they do not understand and seem to think are lesser beings


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x

ami_j said:


> exactly! would also be interested to know what happened to the poor things before you got them as I have had a fair few rats and none have bitten me even the rescues i got that had been treated awfully. just because this is a reptile site and rats are food for a fair few of the species on here doesnt mean they are any less of an animal, with feelings and they can feel pain. Yes its sad what happened to your beardies but ive had a beardie and rats many years and never had this happen because all of my animals are kept securely. would you react like this and want to stamp on your dogs head if had hurt one of the beardies (dno if you have a dog its an example)
> 
> ETA this really is the saddest thing i have read in a while , but only due to the attitude of some towards species they do not understand and seem to think are lesser beings


:notworthy: Zoo-man and yourself said exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## MP reptiles

RIP Beardies, i have always loved beardies because they have such a big personality , i hat eseing them pass away or die it always seems to leave a gap empty


----------



## chondropython

x_Living_Dead_Girl_x said:


> :notworthy: Zoo-man and yourself said exactly what I was thinking.


 Fully agree and what shocks me more is people keeping animals that dont realise what theyre capable of :gasp::crazy:

So as for dropping them off high places etc these people who think this way shouldnt keep animals in my opinion of any description .... 

I keep birds of prey that hunt and kill animals and nearby i have my working ferrets , both have the capabilities of killing each other and although theyre trained to work with each other it is my duty as a responsible animal keeper to keep them away from each and to make both their respective housing SAFE .


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Sorry, but basically this is no-ones fault but your own! Rats are expert escape artists, so their housing should have been secure. Same goes for your Beardies viv, it should have been secure enough to keep them inside (as well as the heat) & other animals out! You cant blame the rat for your failings! Rats are prey animals, & when cornered by a predator, they will fight for their lives. Many a snake has been killed by idiots who feed live rats to them. Basically you shoudln't have obtained rats if you don't like them & obviously can't house them properly.
> 
> As for the sickos saying "I'd stamp on the rats head" etc, grow up!





ami_j said:


> exactly! would also be interested to know what happened to the poor things before you got them as I have had a fair few rats and none have bitten me even the rescues i got that had been treated awfully. just because this is a reptile site and rats are food for a fair few of the species on here doesnt mean they are any less of an animal, with feelings and they can feel pain. Yes its sad what happened to your beardies but ive had a beardie and rats many years and never had this happen because all of my animals are kept securely. would you react like this and want to stamp on your dogs head if had hurt one of the beardies (dno if you have a dog its an example)
> 
> ETA this really is the saddest thing i have read in a while , but only due to the attitude of some towards species they do not understand and seem to think are lesser beings





x_Living_Dead_Girl_x said:


> :notworthy: Zoo-man and yourself said exactly what I was thinking.





chondropython said:


> Fully agree and what shocks me more is people keeping animals that dont realise what theyre capable of :gasp::crazy:
> 
> So as for dropping them off high places etc these people who think this way shouldnt keep animals in my opinion of any description ....
> 
> I keep birds of prey that hunt and kill animals and nearby i have my working ferrets , both have the capabilities of killing each other and although theyre trained to work with each other it is my duty as a responsible animal keeper to keep them away from each and to make both their respective housing SAFE .


 

I agree with all of these posts:notworthy:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

what a bunch of lossers 

to the idiot that wants 2 stamp on the rats head or the other one wanting 2 drop it off a building i would like 2 see that happen 2 u.

yer lets all watch rats being eaten alive that will really make us feel better


----------



## feorag

And I'm jumping on the bandwagon too! 

To the OP - I'm sorry to say this as you're obviously upset about your beardies, but there is only 1 *person* to blame in all of this and that is you.

You obviously know nothing about rats, so I wonder why you were keeping them too! Animals do not have human thoughts - they act on instinct alone. Rats are curious animals and the rat would have gone into the beardie's cage out of curiosity and then probably feeling trapped would be fighting for what it saw as survival. You cannot blame the rat for that. It should not have been able to escape from its cage and your beardies should have been better housed without holes that rats can chew into if you have them in the same room!

If you can't look after your animals properly and you don't like rats, then buy frozen ones like the rest of us do, instead of looking for a cheaper option! :bash:


----------



## catastrophyrat

A responsible pet owner keeps their pets safely accomodated -prey and predator should always be kept away from each other.
I love rats I also love reptiles and i feel a great saddness for the plight of both when kept badly housed and cared for.


----------



## maddragon29

This has been a tragic accident but in all honesty you cannot blame the rats, and the people that do obviously have never been around pet rats. They are the most loving, intellegent and inquisitive creatures, and make super fun animals to keep... if kept RIGHT!

I'm sorry about your beardies, but you are right for the wrong reason, this is the saddest thread i've ever read... because of all the idiots blaming the poor creature.


----------



## Shell195

I have rats and chinchillas in the same room. The rats are all in indoor avairies and every evening the chins get free roaming time in this room. I thought I had made it safe but somehow the chins managed to get behind one of the cages and climb up the bars using the wall as support. *Due to MY error, NOT the rats* I now have a chin at the vets who may lose a front paw due to the rat biting it. If I had secured that one small place this accident would never have happened, we cant blame pets for our negligence.:devil:


----------



## GamerXDan

feorag said:


> And I'm jumping on the bandwagon too!
> 
> To the OP - I'm sorry to say this as you're obviously upset about your beardies, but there is only 1 *person* to blame in all of this and that is you.
> 
> You obviously know nothing about rats, so I wonder why you were keeping them too! Animals do not have human thoughts - they act on instinct alone. Rats are curious animals and the rat would have gone into the beardie's cage out of curiosity and then probably feeling trapped would be fighting for what it saw as survival. You cannot blame the rat for that. It should not have been able to escape from its cage and your beardies should have been better housed without holes that rats can chew into if you have them in the same room!
> 
> If you can't look after your animals properly and you don't like rats, then buy frozen ones like the rest of us do, instead of looking for a cheaper option! :bash:


Why would she buy a frozen rat as a pet lol? She obviously wasnt keeping these animals as food.

I agree with everything else you said although i have the same holes in my viv for airvents with fitted guards. Im guessing she did too. They are easily pushed out.


----------



## manda88

GamerXDan said:


> Why would she buy a frozen rat as a pet lol? She obviously wasnt keeping these animals as food.


If you actually read the thread, they say twice on the first page that the rats are for the snakes... 

OP, sorry for your loss, it's a terrible way for them to go, hopefully lessons will be learnt all round with regards to more secure enclosures.


----------



## feorag

GamerXDan said:


> Why would she buy a frozen rat as a pet lol? She obviously wasnt keeping these animals as food.





manda88 said:


> If you actually read the thread, they say twice on the first page that the rats are for the snakes...


Thanks for pointing that out!

Anyway he/she clearly says the rat was fed straight to the snakes so it certainly paid the price for its error!


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

to everyone who is making out like we blamed the rat, no we didnt. they were in a secure cage in a cupboard, with the door shut, sorry i didn't realise it would chew through metal bars!!! it couldn't have got out the cupboard door so the only hole we found possible for it to get out was the pipes that go into the wall and through to the living room! so i dont need a lecture on how to house my animals if metal bars aren't good enough then what is? i bought the 'RAT CAGE' from pets at home!
and to those who think i didnt treat the rats properly the adults were breeders, we were going to use the babies as food. the rats got fresh water and food everyday and cleaned twice a week so don't judge if you don't know !

i am hardly going to stamp on a rats head or chuck it off a cliff, these people were just expressing their anger knowing a rat is capable of this. we killed the rat who done it before we fed it to the snakes too, cause if we didn't it would be illegal.

it was an accident which happened, we have learnt our lessons and got rid of the rats.

rest in peace beardies, miss you loads x


----------



## tortoise_dude

Actually the 'saddist' thing I have ever read is the title of this post! Sadd*E*st!!

I cannot believe the reaction of some people on this forum. To those who have said they hate rats and that they should 'have their heads stomped on' or 'be dropped from a great height'- I'm sure they'd have been the first to complain if someone's escaped snake had eaten a rat and the shoe was on the other foot!

Disgusting, I cannot believe you can keep animals as pets but hold other living beings with such low regard. Horrible.


----------



## Zoo-Man

DeclanAndAmy said:


> to everyone who is making out like we blamed the rat, no we didnt. they were in a secure cage in a cupboard, with the door shut, sorry i didn't realise it would chew through metal bars!!! it couldn't have got out the cupboard door so the only hole we found possible for it to get out was the pipes that go into the wall and through to the living room! so i dont need a lecture on how to house my animals if metal bars aren't good enough then what is? i bought the 'RAT CAGE' from pets at home!
> and to those who think i didnt treat the rats properly the adults were breeders, we were going to use the babies as food. the rats got fresh water and food everyday and cleaned twice a week so don't judge if you don't know !
> 
> i am hardly going to stamp on a rats head or chuck it off a cliff, these people were just expressing their anger knowing a rat is capable of this. we killed the rat who done it before we fed it to the snakes too, cause if we didn't it would be illegal.
> 
> it was an accident which happened, we have learnt our lessons and got rid of the rats.
> 
> rest in peace beardies, miss you loads x


So the rat's cage was inside a cupboard? Wow, your a great animal keeper! Deprive the rats of light, visual stimulation, decent air flow, etc. 

<whats that noise? Oh its the dog, we keep him in a box under the stairs, he want to come out for a wee>


----------



## ami_j

DeclanAndAmy said:


> to everyone who is making out like we blamed the rat, no we didnt. they were in a secure cage in a cupboard, with the door shut, sorry i didn't realise it would chew through metal bars!!! it couldn't have got out the cupboard door so the only hole we found possible for it to get out was the pipes that go into the wall and through to the living room! so i dont need a lecture on how to house my animals if metal bars aren't good enough then what is? i bought the 'RAT CAGE' from pets at home!
> and to those who think i didnt treat the rats properly the adults were breeders, we were going to use the babies as food. the rats got fresh water and food everyday and cleaned twice a week so don't judge if you don't know !
> 
> *i am hardly going to stamp on a rats head or chuck it off a cliff*, these people were just expressing their anger knowing a rat is capable of this. *we killed the rat who done it before we fed it to the snakes too, cause if we didn't it would be illegal.*
> 
> it was an accident which happened, we have learnt our lessons and got rid of the rats.
> 
> rest in peace beardies, miss you loads x


so you werent going to do those things yet you still killed it out of spite?


----------



## bobby

Also, feeding live is not illegal....it worries me that you tried to go into feeder breeding without even knowing the legalities. What a tool. Have you considered just packing it all in?


----------



## Zoo-Man

bobby said:


> Also, feeding live is not illegal....it worries me that you tried to go into feeder breeding without even knowing the legalities. What a tool. Have you considered just packing it all in?


:notworthy: well said buddy


----------



## bobby

Zoo-Man said:


> :notworthy: well said buddy


I aim to please 8)


----------



## hippyhaplos

If I was a rat locked in a cupboard, I'd try my hardest to escape.

Look at it from the poor rats point of view- It manages to get out some way or another, finds a warm box, and goes in. Only problem is it can't get back out so it's stuck in this warm box. Did I mention there were 2 strange things stressing me out?

If you were that poor rat, you'd have done the same.

You had a duty of care towards the rats, irregardless of their purpose, and imo you failed them.

RIP little ratty


----------



## Adambrogan

DeclanAndAmy said:


> haha well we fed it to the snakes as soon as we found it, little shit! ooooooh my god, do you have crocs? wow, that is absolutely amazing i love they animals!! where do you keep them?


i have just got the one mate, still young at the moment keep him in a 6ft x 10ft enclosure with a small swimming hole and some nice basking spots :2thumb:


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

Zoo-Man said:


> So the rat's cage was inside a cupboard? Wow, your a great animal keeper! Deprive the rats of light, visual stimulation, decent air flow, etc.
> 
> <whats that noise? Oh its the dog, we keep him in a box under the stairs, he want to come out for a wee>


hahaha are you serious mate? you never seen vivariums built into cupboards with spot lights, UV lights etc? the rats did have a light on all day, off at night!! and as for air flow, they are hardly suffocating so unless you have seen it then sssh yeah?


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

Adambrogan said:


> i have just got the one mate, still young at the moment keep him in a 6ft x 10ft enclosure with a small swimming hole and some nice basking spots :2thumb:


aw thats amazing would love something like that when im older!! :flrt:


----------



## chstrj

thats why the only rats i keep are in my freezer... im sorry for our lose


----------



## catastrophyrat

DeclanAndAmy said:


> hahaha are you serious mate? you never seen vivariums built into cupboards with spot lights, UV lights etc? the rats did have a light on all day, off at night!! and as for air flow, they are hardly suffocating so unless you have seen it then sssh yeah?


so they were in a wire barred cage inside a Viv Cabinet and the rat chewed through the metal bars -either they were not decent strength or he was super rat


----------



## feorag

DeclanAndAmy said:


> hahaha are you serious mate? you never seen vivariums built into cupboards with spot lights, UV lights etc? the rats did have a light on all day, off at night!! and as for air flow, they are hardly suffocating so unless you have seen it then sssh yeah?


You said they were in a cupboard with the door shut - no-one could call that good animal care, so Zoo Man is right! 

So, as they were locked in a cupboard, luckily with lights - that's so considerate, did you do anything else to relieve boredom? I bet not! They were there for a purpose after all weren't they? To breed for you to feed, so why give them good care - that's no worse than the rodent farms people complain about on here. Again if the rat did manage to chew it's way out it must have been pretty desperate! 


ami_j said:


> so you werent going to do those things yet you still killed it out of spite?


He sure did - you killed my beardies so I'm going to kill you!! :bash: :bash:


hippyhaplos said:


> If I was a rat locked in a cupboard, I'd try my hardest to escape.
> 
> Look at it from the poor rats point of view- It manages to get out some way or another, finds a warm box, and goes in. Only problem is it can't get back out so it's stuck in this warm box. Did I mention there were 2 strange things stressing me out?
> 
> If you were that poor rat, you'd have done the same.
> 
> You had a duty of care towards the rats, irregardless of their purpose, and imo you failed them.
> 
> RIP little ratty


Well said! :2thumb: 


catastrophyrat said:


> so they were in a wire barred cage inside a Viv Cabinet and the rat chewed through the metal bars -either they were not decent strength or he was super rat


I just find that totally hard to believe - I can't imagine how desperate a rat would be to chew through metal bars - do you mind telling us what sort of cage he was in then if it was bought as a proper rat cage????

It'll be interesting to see how many rat keepers on here have the same cage and a rat has never managed to chew through the bars!


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

Jenny Rat Cage by Ferplast | Pets at Home
similar to this one except ours has three tiers. 

look, this is an RIP section, where people write memorials for their lost pets, this was our first pets that has ever died, not a nice thing to go through especially having to see a beardie in that state, so i dont know why people are being so sick with their questions like they know it all and their sick remarks. we understand why this has happened and we have learnt from our mistakes! 

as i have already mentioned we were BREEDING the rats for their babies to use as food not the adults we bought so ofcourse we gave them good care as we actually wanted them to breed and produce good healthy babies. 

i know it was in the rats nature to do something like this and we are well aware of what they are capable of chewing through now, just never even imagined it to escape from its cage. im sorry but even if live feeding is legal in edinburgh, i would still never do it. i read a lot about how to breed rats before we tried this too so it's not like we just came online looked for a few cheap rats and put them in a box together and hoped for the best, we are not like that.


----------



## bobby

DeclanAndAmy said:


> Jenny Rat Cage by Ferplast | Pets at Home
> similar to this one except ours has three tiers.
> 
> look, this is an RIP section, where people write memorials for their lost pets, this was our first pets that has ever died, not a nice thing to go through especially having to see a beardie in that state, so i dont know why people are being so sick with their questions like they know it all and their sick remarks. we understand why this has happened and we have learnt from our mistakes!
> 
> as i have already mentioned we were BREEDING the rats for their babies to use as food not the adults we bought so ofcourse we gave them good care as we actually wanted them to breed and produce good healthy babies.
> 
> i know it was in the rats nature to do something like this and we are well aware of what they are capable of chewing through now, just never even imagined it to escape from its cage. im sorry but even if live feeding is legal in edinburgh, i would still never do it. i read a lot about how to breed rats before we tried this too so it's not like we just came online looked for a few cheap rats and put them in a box together and hoped for the best, we are not like that.


Then you came across really badly.


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

bobby said:


> Then you came across really badly.


what like i didn't know how to keep my animals properly? don't understand what you mean?


----------



## bobby

DeclanAndAmy said:


> what like i didn't know how to keep my animals properly? don't understand what you mean?


You came across like you didn't give a toss about them and were a bit ignorant. I'm not having a go this time, just suggesting you go back and read your own posts as if you were a stranger... : victory:


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

bobby said:


> You came across like you didn't give a toss about them and were a bit ignorant. I'm not having a go this time, just suggesting you go back and read your own posts as if you were a stranger... : victory:



to be honest i wrote this as soon as it had happened was in shock never seen anything like it in my life, probably did sound like i blamed the rat but lessons learnt and i just hope it never happens to anyone else.


----------



## bobby

DeclanAndAmy said:


> to be honest i wrote this as soon as it had happened was in shock never seen anything like it in my life, probably did sound like i blamed the rat but lessons learnt and i just hope it never happens to anyone else.


Yeah, fair play mate. Sorry about your dragons


----------



## feorag

DeclanAndAmy said:


> to be honest i wrote this as soon as it had happened was in shock never seen anything like it in my life, probably did sound like i blamed the rat but lessons learnt and i just hope it never happens to anyone else.





DeclanAndAmy said:


> *haha well we fed it to the snakes as soon as we found it, little shit!*


I think it's fair to say that this comment had nothing to do with shock and everything to do with your attitude towards your rats and the fact that you definitely blamed the rat - no "sounding like you blamed the rat" at all - you did! :bash:

And it sounds like you took great pleasure in making the rat pay for its mistake!

You really cannot come in a general section where there are rodent lovers as well as reptile lovers and expect them not to be outraged by some of your own comments and the comments of other d*ckheads on this forum.

If the RIP was in connection with your beardies, then you were wrong to put the blame fairly and squarely on the rat the way you did, when it was your own husbandry at fault, sparking off a series of comments such as "let's stomp on the rat", "drop it from a great height" "ha ha we fed it to the snakes as soon as we found it"!

Sorry, maybe too simplistic an attitude for you to accept, but that's the way that I see it.


----------



## Zoo-Man

DeclanAndAmy said:


> hahaha are you serious mate? you never seen vivariums built into cupboards with spot lights, UV lights etc? the rats did have a light on all day, off at night!! and as for air flow, they are hardly suffocating so unless you have seen it then sssh yeah?


You said the rat's cage, that you got from Pets At Home, was in a cupboard! I have seen vivariums built into cupboards yes, but not rat cages shut in cupboards! The air flow & ventilation required by a Bearded Dragon is different to that needed by rats!


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

Zoo-Man said:


> You said the rat's cage, that you got from Pets At Home, was in a cupboard! I have seen vivariums built into cupboards yes, but not rat cages shut in cupboards! The air flow & ventilation required by a Bearded Dragon is different to that needed by rats!


what are you talking about man? seriously why are you so bothered? you clearly don't have a clue what i mean so why you still going on about it? the rats and beardies were in seperate rooms & how would you know what the ventilation is like, you dont know how big the cupboards are or what they look like!!! i dont need to explain myself to you.


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

feorag said:


> I think it's fair to say that this comment had nothing to do with shock and everything to do with your attitude towards your rats and the fact that you definitely blamed the rat - no "sounding like you blamed the rat" at all - you did! :bash:
> 
> And it sounds like you took great pleasure in making the rat pay for its mistake!
> 
> You really cannot come in a general section where there are rodent lovers as well as reptile lovers and expect them not to be outraged by some of your own comments and the comments of other d*ckheads on this forum.
> 
> If the RIP was in connection with your beardies, then you were wrong to put the blame fairly and squarely on the rat the way you did, when it was your own husbandry at fault, sparking off a series of comments such as "let's stomp on the rat", "drop it from a great height" "ha ha we fed it to the snakes as soon as we found it"!
> 
> Sorry, maybe too simplistic an attitude for you to accept, but that's the way that I see it.



yeah well everybody has an opinion and my opinion is i do not like rats atall, did not know they were capable of doing that, didnt know it could get out its cage!
cause alot of people hate rats too, they are classed as VERMON.

oh yeah i loved killing the rat right enough!!! not. why would i get rid of the other ones to a good home and not just kill them and feed them to my snakes, we thought it would be easier and clearly we don't have the heart for it.

yeah whatever it is my attitude towards the rat, i can deal with that. just upset having to see my beardies lying like that, so yeah was angry with the rat, nothing wrong with that !

thanks for you appreciation!!!


----------



## ami_j

DeclanAndAmy said:


> yeah well everybody has an opinion and my opinion is i do not like rats atall, did not know they were capable of doing that, didnt know it could get out its cage!
> cause alot of people hate rats too, they are classed as VERMON.
> 
> oh yeah i loved killing the rat right enough!!! not. why would i get rid of the other ones to a good home and not just kill them and feed them to my snakes, we thought it would be easier and clearly we don't have the heart for it.
> 
> yeah whatever it is my attitude towards the rat, i can deal with that. just upset having to see my beardies lying like that, so yeah was angry with the rat, nothing wrong with that !
> 
> thanks for you appreciation!!!


why did you not just find the one you killed a new home too....and i think the word you are looking for is "vermin" and thats wild ones
theres actually a lot of people who love rats, its a shame you didnt give yours a chance


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rats are not the most violent and I am sorry to here that however I must say if I was in your shoes I would probs do the same thing. GET RID (even if it meant rehoming) sorry for your loss though.
Personally I have not kept a furry animal in a long time.: victory:


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

ami_j said:


> why did you not just find the one you killed a new home too....and i think the word you are looking for is "vermin" and thats wild ones
> theres actually a lot of people who love rats, its a shame you didnt give yours a chance


i just didn't rehome the other one, we decided to give it to the snake, it happens everyday so why are we so different, yeah vermin thats the one , 
yeah i know a lot of people love rats and like them as pets etc and that's nice, don't have a problem with anyone who does that? :S


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DeclanAndAmy said:


> i just didn't rehome the other one, we decided to give it to the snake, it happens everyday so why are we so different, yeah vermin thats the one ,
> yeah i know a lot of people love rats and like them as pets etc and that's nice, don't have a problem with anyone who does that? :S


omg I didnt read that bit? its different because that isnt natural, a rat may have a chance to escape in the wild whilst in a glass tank... what worries me now is because of this happening you show cruelty to an animal.... So if your snake escapes and eats your pet hamster I dread to think what you would then do to the snake?
There was no need to do that.... The rat could easily have found anither home, you originally intended it as a pet so if your decison changed why shouldnt it have the joy of becomming someone elses pet... At the end of the day the rat probibly didnt know what it was doing?
Sorry for your BD but that is out of order there is no need to feed live... whats different is it seems you done that in an act of cruelty not survival.


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

Salazare Slytherin said:


> omg I didnt read that bit? its different because that isnt natural, a rat may have a chance to escape in the wild whilst in a glass tank... what worries me now is because of this happening you show cruelty to an animal.... So if your snake escapes and eats your pet hamster I dread to think what you would then do to the snake?
> There was no need to do that.... The rat could easily have found anither home, you originally intended it as a pet so if your decison changed why shouldnt it have the joy of becomming someone elses pet... At the end of the day the rat probibly didnt know what it was doing?
> Sorry for your BD but that is out of order there is no need to feed live... whats different is it seems you done that in an act of cruelty not survival.




omg i didnt just read that!!!!!
another person who doesnt know what they are talking about...
i did not feed the rat live, and the rats were being bred for the snakes, we know the rat didn't know what it was doing! dont have a hamster.


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Rats are not the most violent and I am sorry to here that however I must say if I was in your shoes I would probs do the same thing. GET RID (even if it meant rehoming) sorry for your loss though.
> Personally I have not kept a furry animal in a long time.: victory:


thanks ! i have a beautiful rabbit called angel not had her very long but she is really friendly.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DeclanAndAmy said:


> omg i didnt just read that!!!!!
> another person who doesnt know what they are talking about...
> i did not feed the rat live, and the rats were being bred for the snakes, we know the rat didn't know what it was doing! dont have a hamster.


oh okay it was hypertheticaly speaking I have not read the whole thread and then just read amys post?
I then looked a little back and thought you had fed it live. well thats fair enough.
ignore that post and focus on my one before that lol


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

Salazare Slytherin said:


> oh okay it was hypertheticaly speaking I have not read the whole thread and then just read amys post?
> I then looked a little back and thought you had fed it live. well thats fair enough.



aw sorry for the attitude then, just sick of everyone being so nasty about it and questioning absolutely everything like they are super experts.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DeclanAndAmy said:


> aw sorry for the attitude then, just sick of everyone being so nasty about it and questioning absolutely everything like they are super experts.


 
lol yeah and no its fine everyone has a right to get narked when they are questioned... sorry about the beardies if it is any reasurance I would choose beardies over rats myself.
At the end of the day every animal is an expert at escaping and if it finds a way it will use it and rats are no exceptions...
escaped snakes for e.g. happen on a daily basis and it cant be helped.


----------



## Mini_the_Minx

Having read this thread from start to finish I have a few questions.

Firstly, how was there a hole big enough behind your vivarium to fit a rat through? The largest hole in the back on my Beardie's viv is a hole about 1cm wide to allow the thermometer wires through and there is no space around the edges. I'm sorry but for one your vivarium should have been more secure.

Secondly, I'm very interested to know how a rat chewed through it's metal bars and opened a cuboard to escape. More importantly why it felt the need to escape so drastically. I know rodents are escape artists as are snakes but I have never known them to go to such extreme measures unless they are scared or unhappy. Also why would you keep a cage in a cuboard? Where there is a significant lack of airflow and where the temperature can rise very quickly once the door is shut.

From what I understand the rat that escaped was one of the breeding pair yes? The ones you say you take care of yet allowed it to escape and then punished it by death for doing so? If your snake escaped and bit a chunk out of your arm whilst you slept, would you try and kill it? I just don't understand the mentality of some people. I don't think the breed of animal should make a difference to the way it is treated, regardless of it's use. 

You killed it predominately as payback and secondly as food for your snake, that isn't right. Why not rehome it with the other one? It isn't the rats fault it escaped, got trapped in a viv and attacked another animal it saw as a threat. I don't think of rats as vermin even wild ones, they are animals trying to survive, they just don't have anyone to care for them. I feel incredibly sorry for your beardies but also the rat you killed out of spite.

I strongly recommend you consider the way you keep and take care of your animals.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Few years ago we had a rat problem in our area the pest control officer who came out said the rats can fit through the tiniest gaps.
If it has had air hole clips in the back one may have been loosend or nawed through...
Just speculating here dont have answers to other questions however.: victory:


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

Mini_the_Minx said:


> Having read this thread from start to finish I have a few questions.
> 
> Firstly, how was there a hole big enough behind your vivarium to fit a rat through? The largest hole in the back on my Beardie's viv is a hole about 1cm wide to allow the thermometer wires through and there is no space around the edges. I'm sorry but for one your vivarium should have been more secure.
> 
> Secondly, I'm very interested to know how a rat chewed through it's metal bars and opened a cuboard to escape. More importantly why it felt the need to escape so drastically. I know rodents are escape artists as are snakes but I have never known them to go to such extreme measures unless they are scared or unhappy. Also why would you keep a cage in a cuboard? Where there is a significant lack of airflow and where the temperature can rise very quickly once the door is shut.
> 
> From what I understand the rat that escaped was one of the breeding pair yes? The ones you say you take care of yet allowed it to escape and then punished it by death for doing so? If your snake escaped and bit a chunk out of your arm whilst you slept, would you try and kill it? I just don't understand the mentality of some people. I don't think the breed of animal should make a difference to the way it is treated, regardless of it's use.
> 
> You killed it predominately as payback and secondly as food for your snake, that isn't right. Why not rehome it with the other one? It isn't the rats fault it escaped, got trapped in a viv and attacked another animal it saw as a threat. I don't think of rats as vermin even wild ones, they are animals trying to survive, they just don't have anyone to care for them. I feel incredibly sorry for your beardies but also the rat you killed out of spite.
> 
> I strongly recommend you consider the way you keep and take care of your animals.



i have explained how big the hole's are on the viv already.
i have already explained how the rat got out the cupboard (through a hole in the wall leading to the living room)
no i love my snakes, i didn't love the rats they were food for the snakes.
i have also explained how i treated the rats, so you would know that they were cared for in their enclosure.

i strongly recommend next time you come on and waste your time writing a bible you actually ensure that you have ''Having read this thread from start to finish I have a few questions.'' then you would know all these answers and wouldn't have just all these questions when the answers are in the thread!!


----------



## Mini_the_Minx

Unfortunatly from what you have said previous none of your answers are paticularly clear but in all honesty with that attitude I'm not surprised with the reception you have been met with.


----------



## Shell195

DeclanAndAmy said:


> thanks ! i have a beautiful rabbit called angel not had her very long but she is really friendly.


I hope your rabbit never gets out and destroys your garden as your punishment for the rat was very harsh so god help the rabbit.
My chinchilla has been at the vets for 7 days now due to a rat biting his foot yet I hold no grudge with my rat.
It sounds to me like your poor rats had a miserable life with you and hope their new home is more knowledgable

RIP Beardies (death by a tragic accident)
RIP Rat (death by mans stupidity and spitefulness)


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

Mini_the_Minx said:


> Unfortunatly from what you have said previous none of your answers are paticularly clear but in all honesty with that attitude I'm not surprised with the reception you have been met with.


well this is on an RIP section for the beardies not the rats, we done what we done and that's that! why all the questions?


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

Shell195 said:


> I hope your rabbit never gets out and destroys your garden as your punishment for the rat was very harsh so god help the rabbit.
> My chinchilla had been at the vets for 7 days now due to a rat biting his foot yet I hold no grudge with my rat.
> It sounds to me like your poor rats had a miserable life with you and hope their new home is more knowledgable
> 
> RIP Beardies (death by a tragic accident)
> RIP Rat (death by mans stupidity and spitefulness)



yeah i sure hope so too


----------



## J and M hedgehogs

DeclanAndAmy said:


> yeah i sure hope so too


why did you kill the rat for your mistake i say i kill you and feed you to a burm because you let the rat escape how the hell can a rat chew trough metal bar to be honest why kill it i dont own rats and never will but forgod sake treat it like you would with your reptiles and give them respect i really do peronally hate you for doing this i think you should die in hell hopes one day you will die get hit by a car or somert cause i will laugh at you when you do you are mean for killing the rat and its your fault your lizards died not the rats you killed and innercent animal and you killed it witch also is illeage i think not to sure on that but yh it should be you not human you are a disgrace and wrong in the head i do not know how someone could kill such an aniaml and still live well this world doesnt need you and i do hope a truck hit you and you die a slow and painful death


----------



## Shell195

J and M hedgehogs said:


> why did you kill the rat for your mistake i say i kill you and feed you to a burm because you let the rat escape how the hell can a rat chew trough metal bar to be honest why kill it i dont own rats and never will but forgod sake treat it like you would with your reptiles and give them respect i really do peronally hate you for doing this i think you should die in hell hopes one day you will die get hit by a car or somert cause i will laugh at you when you do you are mean for killing the rat and its your fault your lizards died not the rats you killed and innercent animal and you killed it witch also is illeage i think not to sure on that but yh it should be you not human you are a disgrace and wrong in the head i do not know how someone could kill such an aniaml and still live well this world doesnt need you and i do hope a truck hit you and you die a slow and painful death


 
:gasp: I wouldnt like to cross you in real life!


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

J and M hedgehogs said:


> why did you kill the rat for your mistake i say i kill you and feed you to a burm because you let the rat escape how the hell can a rat chew trough metal bar to be honest why kill it i dont own rats and never will but forgod sake treat it like you would with your reptiles and give them respect i really do peronally hate you for doing this i think you should die in hell hopes one day you will die get hit by a car or somert cause i will laugh at you when you do you are mean for killing the rat and its your fault your lizards died not the rats you killed and innercent animal and you killed it witch also is illeage i think not to sure on that but yh it should be you not human you are a disgrace and wrong in the head i do not know how someone could kill such an aniaml and still live well this world doesnt need you and i do hope a truck hit you and you die a slow and painful death



everyone who has pet snakes feed them rats/mice- which have been killed for food? so why is it so different that we done it other than the pet shop who does it so they can sell them? no its not illegal, its how our pet snakes survive? :S


----------



## Graylord

J and M hedgehogs said:


> why did you kill the rat for your mistake i say i kill you and feed you to a burm because you let the rat escape how the hell can a rat chew trough metal bar to be honest why kill it i dont own rats and never will but forgod sake treat it like you would with your reptiles and give them respect i really do peronally hate you for doing this i think you should die in hell hopes one day you will die get hit by a car or somert cause i will laugh at you when you do you are mean for killing the rat and its your fault your lizards died not the rats you killed and innercent animal and you killed it witch also is illeage i think not to sure on that but yh it should be you not human you are a disgrace and wrong in the head i do not know how someone could kill such an aniaml and still live well this world doesnt need you and i do hope a truck hit you and you die a slow and painful death


FM you are as nuts as the OP have you ever seen the film Misery ?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

J and M hedgehogs said:


> why did you kill the rat for your mistake i say i kill you and feed you to a burm because you let the rat escape how the hell can a rat chew trough metal bar to be honest why kill it i dont own rats and never will but forgod sake treat it like you would with your reptiles and give them respect i really do peronally hate you for doing this i think you should die in hell hopes one day you will die get hit by a car or somert cause i will laugh at you when you do you are mean for killing the rat and its your fault your lizards died not the rats you killed and innercent animal and you killed it witch also is illeage i think not to sure on that but yh it should be you not human you are a disgrace and wrong in the head i do not know how someone could kill such an aniaml and still live well this world doesnt need you and i do hope a truck hit you and you die a slow and painful death


 
Despite what people are wishing death on people is not the right thing to do. I know you are angry but be careful what you wish for I did once.... regreted it since
I understand that you may be angry but there really was no need for that.


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

DeclanAndAmy said:


> everyone who has pet snakes feed them rats/mice- which have been killed for food? so why is it so different that we done it other than the pet shop who does it so they can sell them? no its not illegal, its how our pet snakes survive? :S



ps my comment "i sure hope so too" was about the rats finding a better home, not about my rabbit escaping!


----------



## Mini_the_Minx

The point is that you didn't kill it specifically because your snake needed feeding, you killed it as revenge for it attacking your dragon. You said so yourself.


----------



## Graylord

DeclanAndAmy said:


> everyone who has pet snakes feed them rats/mice- which have been killed for food? so why is it so different that we done it other than the pet shop who does it so they can sell them? no its not illegal, its how our pet snakes survive? :S


I think the point is you did it for revenge which is verging on mental illness in my book .


----------



## J and M hedgehogs

DeclanAndAmy said:


> everyone who has pet snakes feed them rats/mice- which have been killed for food? so why is it so different that we done it other than the pet shop who does it so they can sell them? no its not illegal, its how our pet snakes survive? :S


yh i own about 10 snakes but there no need to kill your rats they should be brought as pets not to kill out of spite you are a cruel person


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

J and M hedgehogs said:


> yh i own about 10 snakes but there no need to kill your rats they should be brought as pets not to kill out of spite you are a cruel person



they were bought as food for the pets, does nobody understand?
its the first rat we had ever killed, and realised it wasn't a nice thing, got rid of them, now its over, whats wrong with you people?
why are you getting so angry because we used a rat as food for a snake, like everyone else does when feeding their snakes (have you never heard of people that breed rats for food for their snakes) ive seen a few threads on RFUK about how to kill rats for snake food, and nobody went crazy over the comment's on there so why on an RIP beardie page?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DeclanAndAmy said:


> they were bought as food for the pets, does nobody understand?
> its the first rat we had ever killed, and realised it wasn't a nice thing, got rid of them, now its over, whats wrong with you people?
> why are you getting so angry because we used a rat as food for a snake, like everyone else does when feeding their snakes (have you never heard of people that breed rats for food for their snakes) ive seen a few threads on RFUK about how to kill rats for snake food, and nobody went crazy over the comment's on there so why on an RIP beardie page?


I think the thread has served its purpose... why not pm the op if there is still fault everyone has had there say including myself however he is right this thread was meant to be a memorial to the Bearded dragons.


----------



## Athravan

This is the most awful thread I have read in a long time not due to the fact that a rat escaped and did what was in it's nature, but due to the attitude of the OP about that rat, but....whilst I perfectly understand the anger towards the OP, threats of violence are not really appropriate, please remember the forum rules, if you find yourself that angry you need to report the thread or turn around and walk away until you calm down.

I think this thread has run its course and will lock it now.


----------

